# Finally...A Pic of My DS



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Finally got around to taking a pic of my '73 model Detective Special. My camera is marginal (and it's a lot better than me!) so I will apologize for the crappy pic (smudges on the frame, etc. are from a silicone cloth). It's not a collector item as it has been well used so I had it reblued by Colt and they also timed it and went through it. Now I'm going to refinish the grips. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice :smt023:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Finally got around to taking a pic of my '73 model Detective Special. My camera is marginal (and it's a lot better than me!) so I will apologize for the crappy pic (smudges on the frame, etc. are from a silicone cloth). It's not a collector item as it has been well used so I had it reblued by Colt and they also timed it and went through it. Now I'm going to refinish the grips. :smt023


 That's one of the finest snubnose revolvers ever made. :drooling: I had several back in the day but I traded them off thinking they make new ones every day. What a fool :buttkick: I know. Some 00 steelwool and a small can of Tounge Oil from Home Depot will bring them grips/stocks back to new.:smt023 Probably 4 or 5 coats. Good luck Charlie.:smt1099


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Baldy. I knew you'd like it! :smt033


----------

